# Advise on Heat Build up inside TV ....



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I need your help !!!! .... I had this situation with another TV (Magnavox); I didn't pay any attention to that, but maybe because I been reading this forum a lot ... I'm more picky now :bigsmile: :yes: 
This is what is happening: after the TV has been on for more than 30 minutes, from time to time it makes a popping noise (like when you heat something and it causes to expand) :huh: :huh: I'm not sure but I think that's the problem, that the TV is building up heat inside and that makes the plastic to contract and expand, and that produces the popping noise ......:dizzy: :dizzy: :dizzy: I bought a small fan (8") to help difuse the heat, but I couldn't stand the noise .... so I'm not sure if the problem is the heat or what???? :hissyfit: :hissyfit: 
Anybody has this noise???? .... Any advise???? .....Air circulation is acceptable, the TV fan openning is abouth 10-12" from wall, and I'm not using any cabinet to prevent the air to flow around the TV. Like I said before, now I pay more attention to details ... 
thank to all of you:bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Is this is a tube tv? If so, and the popping isn't continuous, but rather once in a while, it sounds normal to me.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> Is this is a tube tv? If so, and the popping isn't continuous, but rather once in a while, it sounds normal to me.


Is the Samsung DLP HL-S6767W, I don't think is a tube TV .... but I think the heat may be produced by the lamp. What do you think I can do to reduce this noise that is starting to annoy me ... maybe because I know is there and I'm paying more attention .... I try to ignore it, but suddenly in the middle of a movies .... the sound pops:crying: :crying: :crying: When I'm using the surround you hardly notice because of the volume ... but when watching TV at night with the TV speakers you notice more.
Imagine, watching a scary movie :dumbcrazy: :dumbcrazy: ..... and suddenly this noise pops .... hopefully, I wont hit the ceiling:holycow: :raped: :scared:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'd call their technical support to see if it is a recognized issue.


----------

